# ,

## 0306

/       .290.          ?

----------


## topalov

162       030401000.
  )))

----------


## 0306

> 162       030401000.
>   )))


  ,     162    304.01   .201.11,      , ..        .    .304.05

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     162    304.01   .201.11,      , ..        .    .304.05


1)  201.11       .    ,     .
2)  304.05  3.201.11      ,     .       ,  -       .          .         304.05     .
3)  . 106   162.   ,   .

----------


## tat9718204

*Rahsch*, +1

----------


## ... ...

*Rahsch*,  :yes:

----------

> /       .290.          ?


      290,       -   ,     180

----------


## -

> 290,       -   ,     180


 , :   ,        ,  ... " "     - ?  - ,      ?   " "    ?    
  ,  -  "" ... 
 :            1?  ,  3   3!  -   () ,     1 ...  -, -.

----------


## Rahsch

> 290,       -   ,     180


               ?       ,    .

, ,         ,    :

"12.      ,         ,       ,                ,           ,          

13.1.   " "  ** ,   ,                 " (.             ,         , .     26  2008 . N 136-).
.

----------


## Rahsch

> , :   ,        ,  ... " "     - ?  - ,      ?   " "    ?


,      .
,    -  ""     ,    ,          .





> :            1?  ,  3   3!  -   () ,     1 ...  -, -.


 "3",             .

----------


## ElenkaXL

,       "        "?

----------


## ... ...

*ElenkaXL*,  2

----------

180        737       3                .       737       ?                 201,11  304,01

----------


## Rahsch

**,  ,         180,       ?            ?

----------

.   20    21   .               .                  510       .        737 .

----------

180

----------

> ?       ,    .
> 
> , ,         ,    :
> 
> "12.      ,         ,       ,                ,           ,          
> 
> 13.1.   " "  ** ,   ,                 " (.             ,         , .     26  2008 . N 136-).
> .


      180
    "" 
   180
 ,       
     -   ,    -

----------

> **,  ,         180,       ?            ?


      "3"
  20 /   180    3

----------

> 180        737       3                .       737       ?                 201,11  304,01


     3 
 737   3,        ,   3    , ..      0 (   -    )  3   
     180,

----------


## -

> 3 
>  737   3,        ,   3    , ..      0 (   -    )  3   
>      180,


3 -    .?    .737    .. ? .34 .33: "      -  (.*0503737) (     -  (. 0503737)   ( )      ():    (  - 2),     ()  (  - 4),     (  - 5),   (  - 6),      (  - 7),    1 , 1 , 1 , 1  ,   ."
    ,    3    ...

----------


## Rahsch

> "3"
>   20 /   180    3


     .     .    .  ,  /   "21".

----------


## Rahsch

> 180
>     "" 
>      -   ,    -


**,   ,          .




> 180,


    ,             .




> ,    3    ...


  .  (. 0503737)    ,     3     .

----------


## glossy

, -,    ()       ?      :Frown:

----------


## Rahsch

> , -,    ()       ?


               (. 0503178).

----------


## Rahsch

> "3"
>   20 /   180    3





> 180





> 180,


    08.10.2014  02-07-07/50609 "      (http://minfin.ru/common/upload/libra...oryazhenii.pdf)   : "    ,    ,          ".

  ,     . ,     ,      .  :Frown: 

          510.    180        .

----------

510.    180        .[/QUOTE]

            180     (   20),    (   05).

----------


## Rahsch

> 180     (   20),    (   05).


    ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 


,          510   " "?  "1"    ,        .   ,       .

----------

,   
   31.12.2014,            25.12.14,         2015 .

----------

> ,   
>    31.12.2014,            25.12.14,         2015 .


   ,  ..      ,   ?
  ,

----------

,     ,    1  31 . ,      31     .?        25-?    1  31?

----------

!  ,      ( )  3       2 (..   , ).

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      ( )  3       2 (..   , ).


          ?

----------

/ 20

----------


## Rahsch

> / 20



1) .3.304.01.830-.3.201.11.610,
2) .2.201.11.510-.2.205..660.

    ,              .        .

----------

> 1) .3.304.01.830-.3.201.11.610,
> 2) .2.201.11.510-.2.205..660.
> 
>     ,              .        .


 , .

----------

.      ?      .     3.304.01    3.401.10.140       3.      737 .       ?

----------


## topalov

"3"    ( )  .

----------

> 1) .3.304.01.830-.3.201.11.610,
> 2) .2.201.11.510-.2.205..660.
> 
>     ,              .        .


      ?   2.201.11          17   .

----------

> "3"    ( )  .


   .   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?   2.201.11          17   .


. , .

----------

> 3 
>  737   3,        ,   3    , ..      0 (   -    )  3   
>      180,


    ,    1    .737   3

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    1    .737   3


. 34   33: "      -  (. 0503737) (     -  (. 0503737)   ( )      ():    (  - 2),     ()  (  - 4),     (  - 5),       (  - 6),      (  - 7),    1 , 1 , 1 , 1  ,   ".

   "3"  .

----------

> . 34   33: "      -  (. 0503737) (     -  (. 0503737)   ( )      ():    (  - 2),     ()  (  - 4),     (  - 5),       (  - 6),      (  - 7),    1 , 1 , 1 , 1  ,   ".
> 
>    "3"  .


 ,      ,   ,     510,  -  :yes:

----------


## Rahsch

> ,      ,   ,     510,  -


 ,  . :Smilie: 
! :Smilie:

----------

,            3   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,            3   ?


1.  (. 0503730),
2.       (. 0503721),
3.       (. 0503779).

----------

> 1) .3.304.01.830-.3.201.11.610,
> 2) .2.201.11.510-.2.205..660.
> 
>     ,              .        .


   209...

   "3"  "2"  30406..

----------


## topalov

> "3"  "2"  30406..


    30406  157 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 209...


   .




> "3"  "2"  30406..


    .

----------

,     .-  .          ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     .-  .          ?


.

----------

> .


!

        213,         ""??

----------


## Rahsch

> 213,         ""??


          .           ,       .

----------

> .


 ?  ,     .   ,     .

----------


## Rahsch

> ?  ,     .   ,     .


       ,     .   :
  -    *""*,
   -    **  .

         100 . .,       - 110 . .,         10 . .   ,         .

 10 . .,       .     ,            100 . .,          100 . .       (   )            100 . .     -    ,  .

----------


## !

! , ,               (    /   290)    (     213,  ),             ""     ??
.

----------

-           ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 100 . .,       - 110 . .,         10 . .   ,         .
> 
>  10 . .,       .


 ,   110 . .    10 . .?
 ,       100 . .,     110 . .,    110+90.
     .         .               .          ,     502    303.02,   201.11.

----------


## !

> -           ?


   .     .      -   "". ,     )))

----------


## Rahsch

> ,   110 . .    10 . .?





> 10 . .


  110 . .




> ,       100 . .,     110 . .,    110+90.


,     ,       .




> ,     502    303.02,   201.11.


         .

----------


## Rahsch

> .     .      -   "". ,     )))


         11031/13  10  2013 .  ,      ,     .

----------


## !

> 11031/13  10  2013 .  ,      ,     .


   ...     ,      -  )))

----------

> .


, :
 -  30 . .,  10 . .
 -  100 . . (),  10 . .
 -  ( 20-) 110 . .,  20 . .,  10 . .


31.01  30 . .
28.02  100 . .
20.03 -110 . .
31.03  20 . .
 01.01    ,    20 . .,   20 . .,     (30+100-110) 20 . .

  ?         ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?         ?


** ,    .   ,       ,       ,       .

----------


## zhns

,   ,   ,      .     .

----------

> ,       ,       ,       .


    -   180,   ?

----------


## !

> ! , ,               (    /   290)    (     213,  ),             ""     ??
> .


???

----------

> 209...
> 
>    "3"  "2"  30406..


 ,   ...  ,       ,         .180  140,     3.304.01  3.201.11;  2.201.11  2.205.41; 2.205.41  2.401.10.  ?  ,     157-,   . 209?

----------

> 3.304.01  3.201.11;  2.201.11  2.205.41


     201.11 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> -   180,   ?


    213  .              100 . .         (       ),          ,    ?  ,  .      100 . .,    . ,  -  ,       ,          .





> ???


    ?    ,   ?




> ?  ,     157-,   . 209?


  205.41    209.40.





> 201.11 ?


  ,    .   ,      . -        140?

----------


## !

> ?    ,   ?


  .  .

----------

> ,  -  ,


    /  .        (510),      (180),      (213).   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> /  .        (510),      (180),      (213).   ?


     .    :



> ,  -  ,       , *         .*


    2015    213  100 . .,    ,          40 . .,    ,   2015    40 . .  2015      100 . .,   -  100 . .       .   ,         ,          .
        ,      2015 .

----------

> 2015    213  100 . .,    ,          40 . .,    ,   2015    40 . .  2015      100 . .,   -  100 . .       .   ,         ,          .


       100 .     40 .,   40 .   .



> ,      2015 .


,      ,          ,        ,       .

----------


## Rahsch

> 100 .     40 .,   40 .   .


,     9  (. 0503738)      .   "  ",   "   /".





> ,      ,          ,        ,       .


 ,  " "    , ..    5.1.     .
           .

----------

> ,     9  (. 0503738)      .


 .    .9     /       .

----------


## Rahsch

> .    .9     /      .


    ?    ,    ,   (. 0503738)   .

----------


## Rahsch

33,    . 9  (. 0503738)   (. 48):
"  9 -   ** ,     18 "     ",    020100000 "  "         ,     ()".

            18,        "      ".

----------

*Rahsch*,    4  9   737  738 ?

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch,    4  9   737  738 ?


    - ,   .

----------

,          ).            180  140,  , ,      ,     ,     04 ,      ,   ,            ,       .           ,   .....  ,  ?

----------

> - ,   .


  213 ?

----------

> ,   .....


   .  3.201  3.304  401   201 2.
       3,       . .   -  ,   -     .

----------


## Rahsch

> 213 ?


 .





> ,  ?


     (  ,        )      ,   . ,            ,      ?

----------

,  20 .

----------

, ,          .

----------


## Rahsch

> , ,          .


  ,       .               211,   ,    ,   130  ,   . )))

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  ?


     N 02-02-04/67438,   N 42-7.4-05/5.1-805  25.12.2014 ( .  03.02.2015) "    (, )        ,    ".

----------


## Rahsch

> Rahsch,    4  9   737  738 ?


          2014  (  ,  5  2015    ,          ,       ()   2014 : http://www.roskazna.ru/uchet-i-otche...ed=2015&month=),    :

----------

*Rahsch*,   ,    ,  130?      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> *Rahsch*,   ,    ,  130?      ?


,   ,           .     ,          507.00  508.00.       .

----------

> ,   ,           .


  ?   -   ,   ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?   -   ,   ?


  ,    .    -   .                  .  ,     ** ,    . ,     ,     205.00.    500- ?

----------

> 


      ?  :Smilie: 
  ,  ,    .   .        . :Redface:

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


  -    ,    ? :Smilie:

----------

> -    ,    ?


 ?


> ,    , ,                050201000 " "        050600000 "   "

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


. 1 . 307  : "     ()       ()  , -:  ,  ,    ..,     ,          ".

----------

> 


?      050201000.

----------


## Rahsch

> ?      050201000.


      ,     . .          .   ,   .   ,        ""       502.00?

----------

.   ,   /        "     ".     ,           (    ).      . , .

----------


## ElenkaXL

**,  -         ,  -      "      ".

----------

> **,  -         ,  -      "      ".


   .   3
   .27 . 44

----------


## ElenkaXL

: Desktop 1.xls

----------

> .


  ,     :



> :
> 
> 1.	     	.3.201.11.510     .3.304.01.730
>          (      ,     . .)     (. 13 . 44   5  2013 .  44-, . 3 . 41   ).
>        :
> 
> 1.	  ,    	.3.304.01.830   .3.201.11.610
> 
>     106   162.
> ...

----------

,  -   ,  ,         .

----------

